# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI

## ......

** , -   UW3DI ** **   ? **   CW / Notch .                     .   25  30 ,  512 .   60 .      UW3DI     .   !

----------


## espi

" "  :Smile:  ,     ::::

----------

